# Ninpo Demo



## Yamabushii (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey, guys. Not sure if this counts but this is a demo my school performed a couple months ago. We had help from two of our sister groups as well. I'm the guy in the center of the stage toward the start of the video.


----------



## DaveB (Jun 27, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Yamabushii (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## dunc (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice demo!


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 28, 2017)

I wanted to watch, but the video is unavailable.


----------



## Yamabushii (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi,

I took down the videos from my old Youtube page and started putting them on my new one. I forgot which one I shared so I am sharing both (short and long versions):


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 28, 2017)

Yamabushii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took down the videos from my old Youtube page and started putting them on my new one. I forgot which one I shared so I am sharing both (short and long versions):



Thank you so much! I'll have a look at them & let you know.


----------

